# MartialTalk Statistics?



## Ceicei (Apr 29, 2005)

Bob,
 Do you keep MartialTalk statistics?  A few websites I visit will display their website statistics.  I would like to see that here, just out of curiosity.  I wonder if you have pie or bar graphs to compare these stats monthly?  Some examples I am thinking are:

 Average hits per month
 Number of new members joining per month

 - Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Ceicei,
  Good question.  I've got partial info up at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/adrates.shtml, and in the past used to post monthly reports in the announcements forum.  I'm in the process of putting a more complete "history", hopeully will have it up in a few days (once I process the April logs)


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 29, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for the link! I'm looking forward to your "more complete history" when it is ready.  I was wondering because it seemed that traffic had sort of slowed lately?

  - Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 29, 2005)

The start of the good weather in the US and Canada causes a little dip each year.  We're averaging 6 new members, 423 active members, 496 posts and 25 threads per day.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 29, 2005)

I need more hours per day to keep up with  the number of posts per day!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 30, 2005)

move to Mars?


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 30, 2005)

Then we can get our first Martian Martial Artist here on MartialTalk!

 Bob, how's the number crunching going?

 - Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm the Grandmaster of the ancient Martian martial art of Barsoom-do. I can sell you a Red Belt (our equivalent of the Black Belt) for just 30 Martian dollars.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 30, 2005)

*POKES Jeff*


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 30, 2005)

<<thinking>>
How much Earth currency (specifically US dollars) will convert to 30 Martian dollars?

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (May 1, 2005)

It caries throughout the Martian day, but the current rate is ten-to-one, so...$300. We accept gold and indentured servants.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2005)

Ok, heres the list.

Note: 2001 stats were lost when the server was wiped out Dec. 2001
2002 June and December had incomplete stats.
I didn't count hits until 2004

Anyhoo, enjoy: http://www.silverstarsites.net/scn/martialtalk.htm


----------



## Ceicei (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the link!  It provided A LOT of information.  Are the April 2005 figures correct? :idunno: That is a BIG drop in # of visitors and page hits. In the past two years, the April months showed increases over March. This year broke the trend. Did we have a lot of down time lately?

  - Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 2, 2005)

No down time in quite a while. Now, while it was a big drop, it's Mays numbers that will tell the tale, temporary or real.  Also, some traffic has switched to Kenpotalk, but that isn't enough to fully explain the drop here.


----------



## rmcpeek (May 2, 2005)

Interesting. Thanks for the stats.


----------

